

Show HN: An open source baseball statistics manager - cms07
http://generalmanagerstats.com/

======
andrewrice
Looks interesting! Link to source?

~~~
cms07
[https://github.com/cms07/general-manager](https://github.com/cms07/general-
manager)

It's all there.

